# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  تحميل أقوي ألعاب الأونلاين كلينت سيلك روود الجديد وأسطورة الإسكنرية مع مسابقة جديدة

## hossamthabet

إخواني الأعزاء أهلا بكم مرة أخري في منتدانا الجميل,موضوعي اليوم هو خبر حصري لكم فقط , وأرجو أن ينال رضاكم وإعجابكم, وأن أكون قد استطعت الإفادة إلي أقصي حد,والذي أتمني أن تشاركوني فيه ردودكم وتعليقاتكم المفيدة,وأيضا أهلا و مرحبا بأي سؤال قد يطرأ علي ذهن أيا منكم وسأجيب عنه في أقرب فرصة وشكرا جزيلا لكوني معكم هنا في هذا المنتدي الرائع, وأرجو أن تتقبلوني كصديق وأخ,
والخبر هو:_________________________________________

أعلنت شركة جوي ماكس ، اليوم أن أسطورتها الخامسة (أبطال الاسكندرية) تم تفعيلها يوم 16 مارس 2010.
الأسطورة الخامسة (أبطال الاسكندرية) هي تحديث للعبة سيلك رود أون لاين (وهي من ألعاب الخيال التاريخية التي تلعب بواسطة عدد ضخم من اللاعبين عبر شبكة الانترنت).
التوسع الجديد للأسطورة الخامسة يتضمن حد أقصى جديد للمستوى وهو (110) ، وكذلك اسلحة ودروع لم يسبق مشاهدتها من قبل ، وأيضا Avatar (الفارس القديس) الجديد وعرض جديد لـ Premium Package وأهمها معبد شرير يعمل على توفير العديد من تجارب اللعب المثيرة للاعبين على أمل أن يكونوا الأبطال القادمين لسيلك رود.
وأيضا هناك مسابقة جديدة وجوائزها,لاب توبMabBookوIpodوجهاز بلاي ستيشن محمول ووسائل مساعدة خاصة باللعبة ورصيد سكيل بونت وهو أحد أهم الأشياء في اللعبة لتقوية الضربات أو الصد وغيره من 500 إلي 10000سكيل وتنتهي يوم 6 إبريل.
لمزيد من المعلومات التفصيلية ورؤية الفيديو ويمكن زيارة موقع اللعبة من هناwww.silkroadonline.net
وأي حد عايز ينزل الكلينت الجديد من اللينك ده بس لازم يسجل الأول في الموقع
http://www.joymax.com/silkroad/Silkr...?workURL=http:
//silkroadcp.joymax.com/dataroom/download.asp?

----------

